# Need to fix the Back Port of SATA DVD ROM Drive



## ajayritik (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a SATA DVD ROM Drive. Due to frequent removing of the Data cable which is connected to the back end of the DVD Rom drive some of the pins from the back of the DVD ROM drive have come off. 
Is there anyway to fix the back port of the DVD ROM drive?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 21, 2015)

76 Views and not even a single reply?
Come on guys!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 21, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> 76 Views and not even a single reply?
> Come on guys!



You need something like this:Free shipping 22PIN SATA 15 +7 female connector single row pin DIP-in Other Electronic Components from Electronic Components & Supplies on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
*i.imgur.com/sF5Bshz.jpg


----------

